# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  nhờ các bác tư vấn mua một cái máy hàn hồ quan

## huuminhsh

em có nhu cầu mua một máy hán hồ quan điện về hàn chơi chơi thôi với tiêu chí dùng tạm được rẻ ,các bác có kịnh nghiệm thông não giúp em phát .thanks ! love you soo much :Big Grin:

----------


## Gamo

Kiếm 1 cái hàn điện tử 200A về quất thui, giá rẻ mà. Né máy hàn transformer, ko hợp với dân nghiệp dư như anh em mình. Dùng 2 loại thì thấy hàn điện tử gọn nhẹ, dễ dùng & ít đòi hỏi về điện đóm hơn máy hàn cổ điển.

Nghe mấy lão hù là máy hàn rất dễ chết, do đó nên mua ở những chỗ có uy tín, có bảo hành đàng hoàng. Mình thì đang dùng 1 con TQ, 200A nhưng thường hàn 100A thui (chạy 50% cho an toàn), xài cũng kha khá mà chưa thấy chết.

Trước kia có con Ryobi sử dụng transformer, nặng, bật 80A thui mà cứ hàn một tí là sập cầu dao ổ điện.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Kiếm 1 cái hàn điện tử 200A về quất thui, giá rẻ mà. Né máy hàn transformer, ko hợp với dân nghiệp dư như anh em mình. Dùng 2 loại thì thấy hàn điện tử gọn nhẹ, dễ dùng & ít đòi hỏi về điện đóm hơn máy hàn cổ điển.
> 
> Nghe mấy lão hù là máy hàn rất dễ chết, do đó nên mua ở những chỗ có uy tín, có bảo hành đàng hoàng. Mình thì đang dùng 1 con TQ, 200A nhưng thường hàn 100A thui (chạy 50% cho an toàn), xài cũng kha khá mà chưa thấy chết.


bác gà cho em cái địa chỉ mua với hãng máy với ạ ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

e thấy bên weldcom đang có con Jasic Ares 120 ý, bảo hành 18 tháng, giá 1800000đ thôi. bác qua đại lý của weldcom mua, được hàn thử luôn. họ cam kết hàn liên tục được que 2.5mm

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Gamo

> bác gà cho em cái địa chỉ mua với hãng máy với ạ ?


Hix lâu quá quên ko nhớ mua chỗ nào nữa, thương hiệu cũng lạ hoắc Hyl... gì đó

Thương hiệu Việt thì cứ kiếm Hồng Ký. Tq thì thấy thương hiệu Jasic nhiều. Nếu có đk cứ mua 200A cho nó khỏe, giá cũng hơn 2tr. Còn ko thì mua con 120 cho tiết kiệm, nhưng lưu ý vụ bảo hành.

----------


## truongkiet

máy hàn điện tử hàn kém lắm,hàn que nhỏ thì tạm chứ 3,2 hay4 mm hàn ko nổi

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## racing boy

hàn chơi hay đi công trình thì làm máy điện tử cho gọn nhẹ, hàn nhiều ít di chuyển thì làm con máy cơ bằng đồng hàn là vô địch, chơi mấy bó que hàn liền cũng dc ,còn máy điện tử chắc ko chịu dc, hay đột tử lắm

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## CKD

Tiền nào của nấy thôi cụ. Máy inverter rẻ mà đòi trâu thì trâu chết á.
Hylong, màu xanh lá. Khi nó mới ra em có dùng, 200A ARC & TIG hàn trâu. Sau này nghe giang hồ đồn là có nhiều hàng nhái nên.. ko chơi với nó nữa.
Hàn dây quấn mà nhà chạy nhiều thiết bị điện tử thì liệu á, mỗi khi chấm là nó tụt áp cả nhà.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Hix lâu quá quên ko nhớ mua chỗ nào nữa, thương hiệu cũng lạ hoắc Hyl... gì đó
> 
> Thương hiệu Việt thì cứ kiếm Hồng Ký. Tq thì thấy thương hiệu Jasic nhiều. Nếu có đk cứ mua 200A cho nó khỏe, giá cũng hơn 2tr. Còn ko thì mua con 120 cho tiết kiệm, nhưng lưu ý vụ bảo hành.


lúc trước mua máy cơ khí em toàn mua hồng ký ko á luôn ưu tiên hàng việt, mà sau này nghe nói bộ đồ lòng với ông chủ hãng người tàu nên em bỏ luôn hỏng mua của nó nữa



> e thấy bên weldcom đang có con Jasic Ares 120 ý, bảo hành 18 tháng, giá 1800000đ thôi. bác qua đại lý của weldcom mua, được hàn thử luôn. họ cam kết hàn liên tục được que 2.5mm


em theo bác kèo này luôn hehe



> máy hàn điện tử hàn kém lắm,hàn que nhỏ thì tạm chứ 3,2 hay4 mm hàn ko nổi


em muốn dùng que càng nhỏ càng tốt vì sợ sinh nhiệt nhiều gây cong vênh
hàn chơi hay đi công trình thì làm máy điện tử cho gọn nhẹ, hàn nhiều ít di chuyển thì làm con máy cơ bằng đồng hàn là vô địch, chơi mấy bó que hàn liền cũng dc ,còn máy điện tử chắc ko chịu dc, hay đột tử lắm



> hàn chơi hay đi công trình thì làm máy điện tử cho gọn nhẹ, hàn nhiều ít di chuyển thì làm con máy cơ bằng đồng hàn là vô địch, chơi mấy bó que hàn liền cũng dc ,còn máy điện tử chắc ko chịu dc, hay đột tử lắm





> Tiền nào của nấy thôi cụ. Máy inverter rẻ mà đòi trâu thì trâu chết á.
> Hylong, màu xanh lá. Khi nó mới ra em có dùng, 200A ARC & TIG hàn trâu. Sau này nghe giang hồ đồn là có nhiều hàng nhái nên.. ko chơi với nó nữa.
> Hàn dây quấn mà nhà chạy nhiều thiết bị điện tử thì liệu á, mỗi khi chấm là nó tụt áp cả nhà.


em theo con điện tử ạ quyết định mua chính hãng luôn jasic có gì làm chuột bạch báo cáo lại các bác sau ạ

----------


## CKD

Que thì phải chọn theo độ dày vật liệu, dày quá thì phải que to dòng to. Chứ vật liệu dày mà chơi que nhỏ nó không đủ nhiệt, không ngấu.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## anhcos

Mình cũng vừa mua con jasic tig 200, hàn que được nhưng không có kèm theo dây, phải mua thêm.
Hàn que 2.5 thấy cũng được, que lớn hơn chắc không có nhu cầu.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Ga con

E thì thấy phải làm con tối thiểu 180A. Cỡ 120A hàn cứ xịt xịt dính hoài rất bực mình, dù e hàn que 2.6mm set dòng hàn cỡ 80-90A (theo hiểu thị thôi, còn que hàn nó ghi khoảng 40-60A thôi). E phải chơi con Jasic 250A (dòng lớn nhất của 1pha), quăng hết mấy con 200a đang có.

Hình như cụ Huyquynh nhầm chút, que hàn như không có loại 2.5mm, mà cỡ này con 120A phải vặn hết cỡ.

Muốn rẻ thì làm con hàn biến thế VN/TQ làm, con đồng 180A hoặc con nhôm 200A hàn tạm tạm, giá rẻ. Muốn ngon mà có tay nghề điện tử thì nắn ra DC. Máy hàn DC khó bắt lửa hơn nhưng hàn ổn định, ít nổ lạch tạch, chất lượng mới hàn OK hơn.

Thanks.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huyquynhbk

> E thì thấy phải làm con tối thiểu 180A. Cỡ 120A hàn cứ xịt xịt dính hoài rất bực mình, dù e hàn que 2.6mm set dòng hàn cỡ 80-90A (theo hiểu thị thôi, còn que hàn nó ghi khoảng 40-60A thôi). E phải chơi con Jasic 250A (dòng lớn nhất của 1pha), quăng hết mấy con 200a đang có.
> 
> Hình như cụ Huyquynh nhầm chút, que hàn như không có loại 2.5mm, mà cỡ này con 120A phải vặn hết cỡ.
> 
> Muốn rẻ thì làm con hàn biến thế VN/TQ làm, con đồng 180A hoặc con nhôm 200A hàn tạm tạm, giá rẻ. Muốn ngon mà có tay nghề điện tử thì nắn ra DC. Máy hàn DC khó bắt lửa hơn nhưng hàn ổn định, ít nổ lạch tạch, chất lượng mới hàn OK hơn.
> 
> Thanks.


Có que 2.5 cụ ah.  :Big Grin:  tại e thấy đội weldcom cam kết mà.còn cho e dùng thử 10 ngày k ưng trả máy trả lại tiền , n đợi nó liên hệ lại lâu quá nên e mua được cái máy hàn cơ 250A của Lioa , đến lúc đại lý gọi thì e k nhận máy nữa.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## huuminhsh

> Có que 2.5 cụ ah.  tại e thấy đội weldcom cam kết mà.còn cho e dùng thử 10 ngày k ưng trả máy trả lại tiền , n đợi nó liên hệ lại lâu quá nên e mua được cái máy hàn cơ 250A của Lioa , đến lúc đại lý gọi thì e k nhận máy nữa.


sạc.mắc toi em rồi.vừa nhận máy xong lên đây ngồi đọc vài dòng là thấy ruột đau như cắc nước mắt đầm đìa rồi .thật là đau lòng quá đi

----------


## solero

Thấy có đội bán máy Ryobi *MIG Gas/Gasless* dòng 90A là 2,5-2,7tr. Dòng 120A là 3tr. Bác liên hệ thử xem: https://www.facebook.com/nguyen.hoangnam.7758235

@ bác ga con: Bác cho hỏi dòng MIG Gasless dùng so với Gas thì khác nhau như nào , có ngon như Gas ko ah.

----------

Gamo, huuminhsh

----------


## Tuấn

Không gas chắc dây hàn lõi thuốc, nên dùng loại từ 300a trở lên cho nó dễ dùng. 
Chât lượng thì như nhau thôi, đỡ được chai khí thì đắt phần dây hàn. Ngon và rẻ chắc chỉ có hàn que, mua loại 250A trở lên là dùng được rồi. Em ủng hộ máy hàn cơ, nặng tí nhưng ổn định, mấy con điện tử chóng chết lắm.

----------

Gamo, huyquynhbk, solero

----------


## Ga con

Cái loại dây bọc thuốc nó đòi máy hàn công suất lớn hơn ít nhất 150% so với hàn dây trần tương đương, cả súng hàn cũng thế.

E trước có mua được mấy cuộn lõi thuốc, mang sang máy ông anh (máy TQ 250A) không hàn nổi, mới làm chút xíu nóng cả cái súng hàn. Hàn nó cũng giống hàn que, nhưng dễ hơn chút, hàn đứng OK còn hàn trần hàn leo rất khó (giống máy hàn que).

Với hàn mig/mag dây thông thường, dòng hàn có thể từ 60A có thể xài được rồi, cỡ 120A là vừa (hàn dây vừa vừa 1.0mm trở xuống, dây 1.2mm trở lên thì nên sắm con 250A trở lên). 

Thanks.

----------

Gamo, huuminhsh, solero

----------


## Gamo

> sạc.mắc toi em rồi.vừa nhận máy xong lên đây ngồi đọc vài dòng là thấy ruột đau như cắc nước mắt đầm đìa rồi .thật là đau lòng quá đi


Ặc... xem có đổi được ko bác?

Em mới nhớ 1 việc cũng tương đối quan trọng: bác phải xem bác hàn sắt dày bao nhiêu? Mua máy bé quá thì hàn sắt dày ko được đâu nhe.

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

> em có nhu cầu mua một máy hán hồ quan điện về hàn chơi chơi thôi với tiêu chí dùng tạm được rẻ ,các bác có kịnh nghiệm thông não giúp em phát .thanks ! love you soo much


Em thỉnh thoảng mua vài thứ ở đây, thấy được: https://www.facebook.com/storepowertools/ chủ shop là Mr Thịnh
Này là chia sẻ, không có ý quảng cáo. hình như máy Inverter 180A-2 triệu hay 200A-1 triệu tám gì đó, không nhớ rõ vì có lần hỏi chơi thôi vì mua món khác
Thanks,

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## huuminhsh

> Ặc... xem có đổi được ko bác?
> 
> Em mới nhớ 1 việc cũng tương đối quan trọng: bác phải xem bác hàn sắt dày bao nhiêu? Mua máy bé quá thì hàn sắt dày ko được đâu nhe.


em hàn tấm có 3mm à .em dùng que 2.5 hay 2.6 j đó ,.với trình hàn mới 20 que của em thì thấy dùng cũng ổn ạ hehe.

----------


## terminaterx300

kinh nghiệm dùng máy điện tử thế này, 1 tuần đầu cứ quất hết sức nhiệt tình vào, hỏng gì lên thay cho nhanh.

kiểu như test toàn tải, hình như gọi là burn-out thiết bị thì phải , nếu nó qua thì dùng phà phà luôn, khỏi phải suy nghĩ. 

em có cái máy hàng điện tử 180A hay 200A VN lai Tàu mà chắc Tàu 100% về dán mạc quá vì mua cách đây 5-6 năm oài giá 2tr8. hồi đó là giờ vẫn hàn tốt, chỉ hỏng linh tinh công tắc nguồn chính, với kẹp hàn. bla bla

----------

huuminhsh

----------


## dhung

> em hàn tấm có 3mm à .em dùng que 2.5 hay 2.6 j đó ,.với trình hàn mới 20 que của em thì thấy dùng cũng ổn ạ hehe.


sắt dày 3mm hàn còn dễ, gặp sắt hộp mạ kẽm dày 1.0-1.1mm hàn vui lắm, lủng lổ không thì không dính, mình cũng tay ngang khoái hàn lung tung nên mua 1 máy Hồng Ký 200a thấy cũng ổn chưa hư gì

----------


## manhleo93

Hay quá bác oqi

----------


## manhleo93

Xem thêm các mẫu máy hàn tốt nhất tại: https://digitrends.com.vn/may-han-dien-tu-tot-nhat.html

----------


## toandacloc.cnc

Các bác tìm mua máy hàn vào link này xem thử có chọn được máy nào ưng ý không toàn hàng tốt đấy 
https://toandacloc.com/may-han-ho-quang-chim-dc1000a

----------

